# customer service



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I've not had any problem with my Freud yet. Knock on wood. Looks like you got a quick responce though. Keep us posted on how everything comes out.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Always nice when they respond so quick. Maybe its something simple like a dirty switch. Good luck with it.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Not much of a review here…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope it comes together for you


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

How can it rate 5 stars when it sounds like it is falling apart?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad to hear some good news about customer support these days….lots of nightmares out there lately. It does sound like some infiltration of the switch perhaps….that seems to be the focal point for problems on most routers….there has been a lot of engineering devoted to specifically that too…I make it a practise to blow out my router after each use just to insure that I dont cause the switch to fail…its easy and only takes a couple minutes.

I would certainly rate the customer support high…but just one problem like this would not make me consider the tool as inferior unless I saw a few more notices of failures…

Keep us abreast of the results.

As an aside, I have used alot of their bits and have nothing but praise for the quality and workmanship…hope they keep it up.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

guess i wasn't plain enough or put this comment in the wrong place
i was just bragging on the customer service, the tool is top notch
after talking to the tech guy i took it apart, cleaned it up and it runs like a champ
better housekeeping on my part should be the answer

thanks for the feedback both pro & con


----------

